# how big do greek tortoise grow?



## kezdoc09 (Jun 1, 2010)

hi as some of you may know i've been given a 50 year old tortoise, i'm not actually having her till i get back from my hols (end of june), basically she belongs to my friends grandparents and they don't seem to know what she is excactly but i have now received some photos and i'm 99% sure she is a spur thigh/greek tortoise. I'll post the pic 4 u guys to check 4 me later.
Anyway all the literature says they live for 50 plus years and she is already 50 - 55 yrs but wondered if you guys had more of an idea of how long they live???? as soon as she arrives i'm sure i will be on here 24/7 asking for advice!!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 1, 2010)

Well he/she won't get any bigger than he/she is now.  Hard to say exactly how long a tortoise will live, but with good care they should live 75 to 100 years.

Danny


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 1, 2010)

There are a few records of 100+ year life spans.

Timothy, a spur-thighed tortoise, lived to be approximately 165 years old. For 38 years she was carried as a mascot aboard various ships in Britain's Royal Navy. Then in 1892, at age 53 she retired to the grounds of Powderham Castle in Devon. Up to the time of her passing in 2004 she was believed to be the UK's oldest resident.

The oldest tortoise ever recorded, almost the oldest individual animal ever recorded, was Tu'i Malila, which was presented to the Tongan royal family by the British explorer Captain Cook shortly after its birth in 1777. Tui Malila remained in the care of the Tongan royal family until its death by natural causes on May 19, 1965. This means that upon its death, Tui Malila was 188 years old.


----------



## kezdoc09 (Jun 2, 2010)

wow!!!!! I just hope i get to spend lots of happy yeras with her!!!


----------

